# Corn snakes and Chameleons



## bump73 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hypothetically, If you could buy a corn snake or a chameleon, illeagally of course, would you do it???
Keeping in mind that if you got busted you would lose all your animals.....


----------



## Miss B (Oct 2, 2007)

Nah.... chameleons are kinda cool, but I'm happy to see one in a zoo or whatever :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2007)

Turn the supplier into the authorities.


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 2, 2007)

So i'm guessing you MAY have been offered either of these animals ??


----------



## bump73 (Oct 2, 2007)

Well....It's more that i know they're out there than i've been offered one


----------



## lizard_lover (Oct 2, 2007)

my cousin has both but she has one of those special licences


----------



## mertle (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought you could only have a special license if you were a zoo???


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 2, 2007)

Its a private zoo license.

you can get them here in vic


----------



## mertle (Oct 2, 2007)

So she must have loads of animals then????

How did she get it??


----------



## cris (Oct 2, 2007)

Considering you cant keep a gecko in its enclosure, i cant really say my true thoughts.


----------



## Hickson (Oct 2, 2007)

No.



HIx


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Oct 2, 2007)

I wouldn't want to risk it.



Brock Lobster said:


> Its a private zoo license.
> 
> you can get them here in vic


 
Hmm vic has everything


----------



## bump73 (Oct 2, 2007)

cris said:


> Considering you cant keep a gecko in its enclosure, i cant really say my true thoughts.


:lol::lol:

Mate that is a very good call i'm hoping i've learnt my lesson with that sneaky lil gecko:lol:

But you have'nt even answered the question, easy to take a dig...but not so easy to answer the question???? (can't say my true thoughts)


----------



## Chimera (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd ask for pictures of both parents, then ask if they'd knock a bit off the price, then finally tell them I got it chieper elsewhere


----------



## JasonL (Oct 2, 2007)

They are both as common as #### and easy to get, with that in mind, and seeing as I have never owned any, I'd say I wouldn't. After a couple of months, it would be just like any other herp you keep, just it could turn your name into mud.


----------



## Miss B (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't you think if you could just go out and get a private zoo licence (without a zoo), every man and his dog in Victoria would have all sorts of exotics. Surely it's not that simple..?


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Oct 2, 2007)

Not worth the risk. I love my animals and my licence too much to lose them. Plus I couldn't afford the fines that go along with it. Now if we could get a private zoo licence here in NSW.. I'd say for sure.


----------



## cris (Oct 2, 2007)

bump73 said:


> Hypothetically, If you could buy a corn snake or a chameleon, illeagally of course, would you do it???
> Keeping in mind that if you got busted you would lose all your animals.....



Personally i would take them without paying, humanely kill them, chuck them in a mincer, freeze them and feed them to my animals.


----------



## Retic (Oct 2, 2007)

Having kept chameleons I can say they are THE most awesome lizards, generally completely inoffensive and the most stunning colours imaginable.
Cornsnakes are easily the best starter snake you can get, it's a shame both aren't legally available really.


----------



## cris (Oct 2, 2007)

Yay for promoting ecoterrorism


----------



## Retic (Oct 2, 2007)

Please show me where I did that.


----------



## Miss B (Oct 2, 2007)

But back to this whole 'Private Zoo Licence' in Victoria - surely such a thing does not exist? :|


----------



## Retic (Oct 2, 2007)

I spent many years in Victoria and I have never heard of it, that doesn't mean it doesn't exist of course. There are a number of people with exotic permits but they are certainly not private zoo licenses and don't permit them to obtain more animals.


----------



## horsenz (Oct 2, 2007)

boa said:


> Having kept chameleons I can say they are THE most awesome lizards, generally completely inoffensive and the most stunning colours imaginable.
> Cornsnakes are easily the best starter snake you can get, it's a shame both aren't legally available really.


i would love a corn snake i agree shame they are not legally available


----------



## Retic (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah good on you for promoting ecoterrorism..........apparently. 



horsenz said:


> i would love a corn snake i agree shame they are not legally available


----------



## horsenz (Oct 2, 2007)

now when did i say that:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 2, 2007)

nah, i even refused the cute little leopard geckos i was offered.


----------



## grimbeny (Oct 2, 2007)

I wouldnt take either. Have absolutly no interest. Thats what a zoo is for


----------



## mickousley (Oct 2, 2007)

nope , dont interest me


----------



## cris (Oct 2, 2007)

cris said:


> Personally i would take them without paying, humanely kill them, chuck them in a mincer, freeze them and feed them to my animals.



Just thought i should make it clear i was talking about the exotic reptiles NOT the criminal scum that deal them. While i think the world would be much better off without such selfish irresponsible scum im not the vigilanty type, rightousness is the job of the government.


----------



## OzExcalibur (Oct 2, 2007)

I prefer my animals to be legal and able to go the vet if they get sick...


----------



## Pythons_Reptiles (Oct 2, 2007)

Nothing wrong with Corn snakes they taste great. Chameleon Sandwich also good snack.
Topped off with ecstasy and smack.
just kidding think we have seen this one before


----------



## wood_nymph (Oct 2, 2007)

i've been offered both so many times i can honestly say no and mean it, i think would be cammies too touchy and fiddlely in our climate which they're not meant for and cornies cute but nothing special. at the end of the day yes there is amazingly wierd looking exotic animals ourseas but i think Australian wildllife is cooler and hey if i wanted those species i would move over seas


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 4, 2007)

bump73 said:


> But you have'nt even answered the question, easy to take a dig...but not so easy to answer the question???? (can't say my true thoughts)


 
Isnt that the norm on this site anyway lately ? dont add anything interesting....just have a dig ! perhaps its why most dont bother to come on much anymore !

I'd be happy with the native herps Australia already has, although thats easy for me to say when i find corn snakes boring & have 7 chameleons here now !
</IMG> <--- what the hell's this ?? this site is doing some weird crap !


----------



## bcurko (Oct 4, 2007)

Well i have been offered from a private contact of mine (dont ask for there details) a cornsnake if i wanted one i've ever handled them just after they have hatched. While i must admit they are one of the most beautifull snakes that u can get for the price i dont know if i would take the risk as my first snake. I dont really wanna get a bredli and then 3 months later get busted by someone licenece ripped up big fine for me and so forth,,,, In all honestly if i wasn't going to get a bredli yeh i would get the cornsnake.

If we had a more variety of snakes in aus that had the same patterns and colours as a corn snake i would differ but the closest things ive seen are green tree pythons which are expensive as hell

The contact was offering me a cornsnake and an eclosure for $300 so yeh... Mind u i also saw some boa constrictors he has >< I think he has a private licence or does something that allows him to keep em.


----------



## steve6610 (Oct 4, 2007)

Moreliaman said:


> Isnt that the norm on this site anyway lately ? dont add anything interesting....just have a dig ! perhaps its why most dont bother to come on much anymore !
> !



100% agree with you, 

if legal i'd have a few corns,


----------



## firedragon (Oct 4, 2007)

illegally no, i wouldn't risk the animals and licence i have, but hay each to their own.. They are both beautiful animals so if it ever became legal the i'd get some


----------



## Tsubakai (Oct 4, 2007)

bcurko said:


> Well i have been offered from a private contact of mine (dont ask for there details) a cornsnake if i wanted one i've ever handled them just after they have hatched. While i must admit they are one of the most beautifull snakes that u can get for the price i dont know if i would take the risk as my first snake. I dont really wanna get a bredli and then 3 months later get busted by someone licenece ripped up big fine for me and so forth,,,, In all honestly if i wasn't going to get a bredli yeh i would get the cornsnake.
> 
> If we had a more variety of snakes in aus that had the same patterns and colours as a corn snake i would differ but the closest things ive seen are green tree pythons which are expensive as hell
> 
> The contact was offering me a cornsnake and an eclosure for $300 so yeh... Mind u i also saw some boa constrictors he has >< I think he has a private licence or does something that allows him to keep em.



If he was offering to sell you corns then I can almost guarantee that he does not have a licence. 

In answer to the original question, no I would not buy exotics. I would let the appropriate authorities know so they could be dealt with.


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 4, 2007)

I personally would not keep them .........
I have been offered corns and a chamelion in a pet shop, and i know of a guy who has had corns in the past ...


----------



## Retic (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep, couldn't agree more. I get accused of ecoterrorism for saying the cornsnake is quite probably the best starter snake you can get. LOL. 



ponybug said:


> 100% agree with you,
> 
> if legal i'd have a few corns,


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 4, 2007)

boa said:


> Yep, couldn't agree more. I get accused of ecoterrorism for saying the cornsnake is quite probably the best starter snake you can get. LOL.


 
Well i think you are as well !! I saw you last wednesday out shopping with youre mate Osama Bin Laden !!! Oh and you look really silly wearing that turban !!

Forgot to mention......For anyone that doesnt know, (because i cant update my profile & the mods never any questions)........... I'm (unfortunately <--- personal opinion) in the UK at the moment, which is why i can have chameleons.


----------



## alex_c (Oct 4, 2007)

personally id just take them feed them to my monitor and report the scum selling them:lol:


----------



## Dragoness (Oct 4, 2007)

Only chameleon I would have here is my Clive (picture in my avatar) but he still happily lives in the US with a friend until I can return there and reclaim him. I think corns are gorgeous! In answer to the question though, no I wouldnt risk my licence to keep something illegal here.

Cheers


----------



## Dodie (Oct 4, 2007)

boa said:


> Yep, couldn't agree more. I get accused of ecoterrorism for saying the cornsnake is quite probably the best starter snake you can get. LOL.


 
All the while it's getting typed on a computer that uses energy


----------



## jamesr (Oct 4, 2007)

i wouldnt get any exotics because if every ones got them
then eventually there goanna get out
and they say goodbye to our natives


----------



## Radar (Oct 4, 2007)

jamesr said:


> i wouldnt get any exotics because if every ones got them
> then eventually there goanna get out
> and they say goodbye to our natives


 
Im likin this lad. 
Im not going to get into the ecoterrorist side of things, but its interesting seeing peoples reasons for why they wouldn't own exotics. I realise its not everyone, But Im suprised at the amount of times 'i wouldnt do it cause I'd lose my lisence' comes up......I'd think that more people would be a bit concerned about australia turning into the florida everglades than whether or not they get to keep their pets :?
Personally I've never been overly worried about lisences/permits/permission (and yes I've got my herp liscence, lol), I always thought that peoples morals tended to be the guiding force in decisions, but now Im starting to change my mind. :| (and for the record Im a complete athiest so 'morals' and 'fear of going to hell' are 2 completely different things, but please don't hijack this and turn it into a religion thread :lol

Just my thoughts, anyway.


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 4, 2007)

Dragoness said:


> Only chameleon I would have here is my Clive (picture in my avatar)


 
Clive looks like a male yemen chameleon ? I have 2 cute lil babies here




Dodie said:


> All the while it's getting typed on a computer that uses energy


He could have solar panels !!!!


----------



## warren63 (Oct 4, 2007)

Actually someone has a Wanted to Buy ad on Petlink for a Chameleons so maybe someone here could help him out


----------



## Dodie (Oct 4, 2007)

Moreliaman said:


> He could have solar panels !!!!


 
That were made in a factory!!


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 4, 2007)

We sure can warren......send him this link :

http://www.iwantoneofthose.com/usb-chameleon/index.html





Dodie said:


> That were made in a factory!!


 
Doesnt matter, the clean, free energy that they will produce for the next 25+ years ofsets any carbon footprint that was generated to make them.


----------



## natrix (Oct 4, 2007)

No , I wouldn't go there.
I like Corns but it's just not worth risking the right to keep all the great aussie reps.
The eco thing's a factor too , although I'd rather have a load of Corns around than Cane Toads.


----------



## cris (Oct 4, 2007)

rednut said:


> Im likin this lad.
> Im not going to get into the ecoterrorist side of things, but its interesting seeing peoples reasons for why they wouldn't own exotics. I realise its not everyone, But Im suprised at the amount of times 'i wouldnt do it cause I'd lose my lisence' comes up......I'd think that more people would be a bit concerned about australia turning into the florida everglades than whether or not they get to keep their pets :?
> Personally I've never been overly worried about lisences/permits/permission (and yes I've got my herp liscence, lol), I always thought that peoples morals tended to be the guiding force in decisions, but now Im starting to change my mind. :| (and for the record Im a complete athiest so 'morals' and 'fear of going to hell' are 2 completely different things, but please don't hijack this and turn it into a religion thread :lol
> 
> Just my thoughts, anyway.



Well said, i must admit though i dont even really know what an ecoterrorist is, i just thought it sounded good at the time :lol:


----------



## Dodie (Oct 4, 2007)

I know MM just being sarcastic 

I agree with what has been said regarding not owning exotics, if they get out it could potentionally be disastrous for the country (but it's ok for cats, goats, horses, fish, birds and many plants etc )

But to call another human an ecoterrorist is a hit hypocritical imo, even though it appears it's just a joke now


----------



## Dragoness (Oct 5, 2007)

Moreliaman, Clive is a young (well, was at the time of the pic) male veiled cham. He is now an older male veiled with a fairly aggressive attitude towards men Ive been told  The family that has him says any woman can pick him up, any male will get attacked, lol.

Cheers


----------



## Retic (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes we had a male iguana that was a bit like that with men and was a little flighty with women at certain periods 
Veiled is another name for the Yemen Chameleon, a beautiful animal and I bet it was hard to leave him ?


----------



## slip_phreak (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm i have seen countless illegal herps in private aussie collections (boa's, Chams, Vipers, Cobras etc etc etc the best of which i thought was a albino red tailed boa) and could get my hands on them pretty easily if my heart desired so. However i think aussie herps are just as good as any other and im happy with my two bredli for the moment. So in answer to your original question, no i dont think id take them illegaly, conversly i guess id try keep a cham if it were legal.


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Really Dodie ???? i never would have guessed !! lmao

Dragoness, keeping Chameleons will be one of the things i'll miss the most if i ever eventually get my butt to aus, When i had the pet shop i used to have a large male yemen that wondered over a large potted ficus all day, most customers never even knew he was there & he had the same male hate attitude as yours, i think its a common thing for males to somehow not like other males, even when its a different species....seems to happen with herps, birds & mammals, works the other way too, theres a large female scarlet macaw at my mates pet shop.....she loves me, but any female that comes near her chances being bitten ! and you dont want to be bitten by a macaw !!






Here a pic of the little baby male & female i have here, should bring back memories for you 

1st pic/ female 2nd pic/male


----------



## Dragoness (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for that Boa, Ive never heard them called that before! It was super hard to leave him, I was in tears!! 
MM, they are so amazingly cute. Hard to believe they can be so little. Clive came with us when we drove across canada (he was just a wee baby then) and every morning Id be searching his cage for 10 minutes trying to find him, they are amazingly good at disguising themselves!!
This is my fav photo of him the day we got him





This is one of the pics that hangs on our wall, titles 'jailbird clive'





I just love thier little feet.

Sorry guys, a little off track.... 

Cheers


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 5, 2007)

euethanaze the exotics,they have no place here in the care of the dodgy dropkicks who keep them
especialy cornsnakes there gay


----------



## Retic (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful chameleon Dragoness, I know only too well how hard it is to leave animals behind.


----------



## Jason (Oct 5, 2007)

why did you ask the quesition...out of interest or do you have some for sale and this way yoyu can source out any possible buyers? 
as said they are both as easy as $h!+ to get and iv been offered corns, boas etc countless times and not taken one yet so my answer is no.


----------



## mertle (Oct 5, 2007)

It seems they are both rampant in Sydney, 

Here in SA i haven't heard of any being offered.


----------



## cris (Oct 5, 2007)

Jason said:


> why did you ask the quesition...out of interest or do you have some for sale and this way yoyu can source out any possible buyers?



Its isnt a very good cover is it, good thing there are ppl working for the authorities on this site. Stick to writing mate, dont risk our ecosytem fo your selfishness...


----------



## Twiggz (Oct 5, 2007)

Is there really any need to look at exotics??? I mean seriously Australia has some of the most fascinating species known- i reckon so anyhow.

Those looking at exotics are probably the same idiots cross breeding all the natives......eventually things will end up like the US and "true" bloodlines will be few and far between.

I say stick to the Aussie Fauna!!


----------



## cma_369 (Oct 5, 2007)

mertle said:


> It seems they are both rampant in Sydney,
> 
> Here in SA i haven't heard of any being offered.


Theres "supposedly" a wild colony of corn snakes out this way or something.


----------



## addy (Oct 5, 2007)

No i wouldn't buy them. I imagine the cost would be extremly high. But nor would i turn them in to the authorities. I was once sent a broucher that included an amnesty over the handing in of all exotic reptile species. 

Now i don't own any of course but, i'm not sure i would hand them in if i did happen to have any as the broucher said "all exotic species would be subject to humane Euthanasia".

It's easy to say "your sensitivity is doing damage to our native fauna and could potensially damage our ecosystem". But so is owning a pet cat. And considering a pet cat is much more dangerous than any chemleon and it too is an exotic, puting legal issues aside, i'm sure just about anyone could make sure their pet chameleon doesn't go hunting native lizards and birds at night whist impregnating the next doors cat and producing even more of the pest that would eventually render many of our native species endangered.

So if i was offered a pet corn snake or chameleon i would simply say "no thanks". No need to jump up and down about it. I mean drug dealing is far far worse a trade but i bet most people would still simply say "no thanks" to that.


----------



## Twiggz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah i dont give a damm bout cats either so......go the dog lovers!! Mans best friend.


----------



## markars (Oct 5, 2007)

> Theres "supposedly" a wild colony of corn snakes out this way or something.


 
I know a bloke personally who caught one in some scrub near a place called whalan? (some where in western syd) I have seen the animal in its new home ( a bottle of metho) buggered if i know when or where( exectly) he caught it but he is not the sort of person who would contemplate keeping exotics as he has a magnificent collection that would be too much to risk.


----------



## addy (Oct 5, 2007)

dogs are exotic too twiggz. And wild dogs do alot of damage too. More than any chemeleon could hope to do. It;s not that i don't care about cats, my sista happens to own one and i like it very much. "even though today i had to save a water skink that she had caught". It's just i don't care if anyone is selling exotic herps. (within reason) i mean there is a big diffrence in selling little chemleons to collectors and selling burmese pythons to kids. Just look at the situation in new orleans where pythons to large to keep were released into the water system.


----------



## paleoherp (Oct 5, 2007)

Twiggz said:


> Is there really any need to look at exotics??? I mean seriously Australia has some of the most fascinating species known- i reckon so anyhow.
> 
> Those looking at exotics are probably the same idiots cross breeding all the natives......eventually things will end up like the US and "true" bloodlines will be few and far between.
> 
> I say stick to the Aussie Fauna!!


 
Well said Twiggz I agree with you 100%. 

I would not risk my ausie herp for any exotic. 

I haven't looked into it for over 10 years at least, but yes Victoria does or did have a B grade Zoo licence which allowed you to keep exotic's as I have traded with people with this licence within Victoria, they are basically private properties which are open to the public. Although they didn't have any exotic herp they did have some spices of small primates.

The price of a B grade Zoo licence back then was about $2000.00 per year.


----------



## Twiggz (Oct 5, 2007)

Point taken on the dogs call addy- i just dont tolerate cats at all. Your either a dog lover or cat lover- anyone whos both has issues. lol.

I feel likewise to an extent also addy- dont care if people are selling them. But IMO those people simply just aren't happy with what Australia has to offer- if they love them so much, go live overseas, and stop risking our native species future. Or wait until something legally is introduced for related environmental agencies.


----------



## Miss B (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree Twiggz.

Yes, cats are here and they can be a menace. Dogs can cause damage too, as can wild horses, etc etc. Doesn't mean we should just go, 'Oh stuff it - let's let everything in then!'. I think we ought to be happy with what we've got.


----------



## addy (Oct 6, 2007)

Twiggz said:


> Point taken on the dogs call addy- i just dont tolerate cats at all. Your either a dog lover or cat lover- anyone whos both has issues. lol.
> 
> I feel likewise to an extent also addy- dont care if people are selling them. But IMO those people simply just aren't happy with what Australia has to offer- if they love them so much, go live overseas, and stop risking our native species future. Or wait until something legally is introduced for related environmental agencies.




Agreed. 

However i like cats and dogs. Maybe that means i have issues but at the same time if i found any in the wild on my camping trips i'd quickly be vewing them through the scope of my riffle.


----------



## addy (Oct 6, 2007)

Miss B you are right. Just because other animals that are here are worse doesn't mean we can open gates to everything. Alot of these species were introduced when everyone was ignorant. But rather than picking on a small illegal trade i'd like to see restrictions on the more ecologically dangerous species. 

Mind you i'd to see alot of things.


----------



## Retic (Oct 6, 2007)

I love these arguments LOL. If you care about our native fauna how could you possibly consider keeping a Chameleon ?? Just imagine the damage one of those things could do to our environment ;-) By all means keep cats, dogs, mice, rats, rabbits, guinea pigs, horses, cows, goats, Llamas, alpacas, pigs, deer, peacocks, guinea fowl, chickens, turkeys etc etc etc but a Chameleon ARE YOU MAD ?????


----------



## bump73 (Oct 6, 2007)

Just to clear a few things up. I don't have any exotics, but like many on this site if you looked hard enough you could find them.
All my animals are on licence and i'm happy with what i've got, mind you after seeing Saz's photos of the baby Boydd's they are top of my wish list now
Personally, whilst the whole ecological side is the strongest argument for not having them, I like to be able to show my animals to others and if you kept an exotic i imagine you would'nt be able to show anyone for fear of getting caught. And as a result losing all you're animals. It's just not worth it imo.
Also i can't think of anything worse than not being able to take an animal to the vet if it gets sick
ben


----------



## mertle (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't think a Chamelian would survive very well in our hot arid environment, here in SA anyway,


----------



## Hickson (Oct 6, 2007)

mertle said:


> I don't think a Chamelian would survive very well in our hot arid environment, here in SA anyway,



A number of species of Chameleon come from the hot and arid parts of Madagascar. While they might not survive in the northern part of SA, I'm sure some species would cope quite well in the environments closer to the coast - around Adelaide, Victor Harbour, Kangaroo Island and on down to the Victoria border.



Hix


----------



## cockney red (Oct 6, 2007)

*Probably right. cos its cold and wet in African and Middle Eastern deserts.:shock:*


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 6, 2007)

Yemens (Chamaeleo calyptratus) like basking in temps of around 90-95f so would LOVE australia.......so would the european chameleon (Chamaeleo chamaeleon) , and most of the tropical species in madagascar would love the tropical parts of queensland, not quite sure what your wildlife would do to them though, i think most would end up as food for morelia sp......but you never know !!


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 6, 2007)

i luv chameleons and if legal i would definately have 1 not a corn snake though(no offence, there a beatiful snake) but i would not risk my herps for it!


----------



## cris (Oct 6, 2007)

boa said:


> I love these arguments LOL. If you care about our native fauna how could you possibly consider keeping a Chameleon ?? Just imagine the damage one of those things could do to our environment ;-) By all means keep cats, dogs, mice, rats, rabbits, guinea pigs, horses, cows, goats, Llamas, alpacas, pigs, deer, peacocks, guinea fowl, chickens, turkeys etc etc etc but a Chameleon ARE YOU MAD ?????



Great logic there, we have already introduced heaps of damaging animals so a few more couldnt possibly hurt :? Most(if not all) of the animals you listed where here before cane toads so obviously cane toads cant be a problem because other animals were introduced first.

Red ear sliders are a good example of the damage the illegal exotic trade can cause. Its only going to increase and get worse in the future due to selfish morons who cant see the problem with it.

I personally think they should be legalised and strictly regulated with extremely tough penalties for those doing anything illegal, minimum 15 years jail or $250000+ fines would probably do(i personally think capital punishment would act as a good deterrent). It will never happen though so we will just go on as it being seen as a trivial or harmless crime and we will definitely see more damage caused by it in the future.


----------



## Dodie (Oct 6, 2007)

cris said:


> I personally think they should be legalised and strictly regulated with extremely tough penalties for those doing anything illegal, minimum 15 years jail or $250000+ fines would probably do(i personally think capital punishment would act as a good deterrent). It will never happen though so we will just go on as it being seen as a trivial or harmless crime and we will definitely see more damage caused by it in the future.


 
I just couldn't agree with this. Even though the majority of people that would own an exotic rep would keep them without doing anything stupid you just can't trust everyone. Just look at the state of other animals most people can own, too many ferals.

Even look at how many snake keepers lose their snakes, alot of them find them again but some exotic's would easily get out and stay out, breed and start to cause damage. 

We don't need anymore exotic animals to be legalised, it will just cause alot more problems than the ones already present.

I also think it should be a lot tougher to keep any of the animals that boa has mentioned (any exotic's) They should be on licence and if anyone slips up licence revoked and fined. Personally I would prefer that we didn't have any exotic animals here but it's just like alcohol, loved too much and complete prohibition of it wouldn't work  Just need stonger regulations


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 6, 2007)

cma_369 said:


> Theres "supposedly" a wild colony of corn snakes out this way or something.


 
Meant to be a fair few wild ones out at mac' fields.


----------



## Retic (Oct 6, 2007)

Well at least you appear to have seen the point of my post Dodie, I obviously wasn't saying because we have all those I listed another wouldn't hurt. My obvious point was that it's funny how probably every one of us would drive down the road past most of those in a paddock and they would get a sideways glance but a Chameleon will devastate our ecosystem. 
Of course farm animals can't be licensed but the hypocrisy of it is just amazing. 
It's quite simple really, if they aren't licensed and regulated they will continue to increase in numbers exponentially.


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 6, 2007)

bcurko said:


> Well i have been offered from a private contact of mine (dont ask for there details) a cornsnake if i wanted one i've ever handled them just after they have hatched. While i must admit they are one of the most beautifull snakes that u can get for the price i dont know if i would take the risk as my first snake. I dont really wanna get a bredli and then 3 months later get busted by someone licenece ripped up big fine for me and so forth,,,, In all honestly if i wasn't going to get a bredli yeh i would get the cornsnake.
> 
> If we had a more variety of snakes in aus that had the same patterns and colours as a corn snake i would differ but the closest things ive seen are green tree pythons which are expensive as hell.


 
I've handled and helped keep corn snakes in the USA and they are lovely, but I think a Bredl is a great native alternative. (I've got a pair of hatchos on order for next year, in fact.) As some others have said, corn snakes are really nothing special and it's not worth risking your license and the native fauna. Escaped and thoughtlessly released animals really stuff up our native wildlife and environment.


----------



## Radar (Oct 6, 2007)

boa said:


> Well at least you appear to have seen the point of my post Dodie, I obviously wasn't saying because we have all those I listed another wouldn't hurt. My obvious point was that it's funny how probably every one of us would drive down the road past most of those in a paddock and they would get a sideways glance but a Chameleon will devastate our ecosystem.
> Of course farm animals can't be licensed but the hypocrisy of it is just amazing.
> It's quite simple really, if they aren't licensed and regulated they will continue to increase in numbers exponentially.[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Retic (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I guess that statement may have been slightly too general, my point was that they will continue to increase unabated since little seems to be done to stop it. I'm not saying numbers would necessarily decrease if regulated but at least the authorities would have some idea of at least a proportion of what is out there.


----------



## Hickson (Oct 7, 2007)

boa said:


> but at least the authorities would have some idea of at least a proportion of what is out there.




Why is this important? They know there is a quite a substantial number out there, why do they need more exact idea?



Hix


----------

